# ecken abrunden



## tina (6. Februar 2002)

hi,

ich brauche einfach eine fläche mit abgerundeten ecken.

ich hab's mit dem auswahlrechteck versucht, weiche kante = 10, und dann bearbeiten und kontur füllen.
aber es gibt mir keine klare linie aus, sondern etwas verschwommenes...

wie kann ich es noch  machen??

danke euch, tina


----------



## TheVirus (6. Februar 2002)

1. In den Alpha kanal wexeln und nen neuen erstellen.
2. Ein rechteck markieren (ohne weiche kanten)
3. Mit weiss füllen
4. auswahl aufheben
5. Gaussian Blur (ziemlich viel davon)
6. Tonwert korrektur und die regler so weit wie möglich zusammen schieben, am besten in der mitte
7. Das ergebnis markieren.
8. Zu den layers wexeln
9. Neue layer erstellen
10. Auswahl ausfüllen mit beliebiger Farbe
11. Fertig


----------



## tina (6. Februar 2002)

danke. werde es gleich ausprobieren!!


----------



## Psyclic (6. Februar 2002)

viel zu umständlich...
benutz das "runde rechteck" form werkzeug zeichne dein rechteck mit runden ecken und feddich


----------



## TheVirus (6. Februar 2002)

PS6? Ja gut, dann geht's natürlich dammit einfacher


----------



## tina (6. Februar 2002)

wo finde ich denn das runde werkzeug??

sorry... :-(


----------



## TheVirus (6. Februar 2002)

Unter dem Text werkzeug. Draufdrücken und warten bis die Pop ups erscheinen. Da isses bei.

So Long
TheVirus

P.S.: Siehe Signature.


----------



## TheVirus (6. Februar 2002)

Genau hier:


----------



## LuPuZ (6. Februar 2002)

oder machs wie dus versucht hast, nur mach die option für nasse kanten aus und setz die deckkraft auf 100%. Das geht auch


----------



## Tai2K (6. Februar 2002)

oder mach ne 4 echige auswahl und füg auf beiden seiten nen kries dazu das einzige broblem is das die kannten dann manchmal verpixeln


----------



## TheVirus (6. Februar 2002)

Kann man eventuell auch machen nur kann man damit keine Rechtecke mit abgerundeten ecken machen. Die seiten sind immer gewölbt.


----------



## tina (6. Februar 2002)

danke.

dass mit dem bild ist klasse.
jetzt weiß sogar ich, wo ich's finde.


----------

